# تنظيم مؤتمرات في ابوظبي الامارات



## يور تسويق (29 أكتوبر 2018)

*

















من قلب الامارات "ايفنت واي"، افضل شركه تنظيم مؤتمرات محلية ودولية في الامارات العربية المتحدة. ونقدم لعملائنا ضمن القطاعات المتنوعة خدمات فريدة ومتميزة مستفيدين من خبرتنا الواسعة في مجال الإتصالات التسويقية المبتكرة وتبنينا للأفكار والأساليب المعاصرة في هذا المجال. ويقع المقر الرئيسي في ابوظبي.	

لدينا فريق متخصص علي خبره محترفه من سابقه اعمالنا لتقديم افضل خدمه وجوده ممكنه ولدينا كافه المعدات والديكورات لظهور المؤتمر في ابهي صورة له


تواصلوا معنا بشكل فوري علي الايميل او من خلال الجوال او تطبيق الواتس اب 
566207545 971 
[email protected] 
[email protected]​*


----------

